# California Home Audio Show Next Weekend July 30 –August 1



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

just got this is my stereophile newsletter, Im certainly going...thought id give some folks heads up


its HOME AUDIO though




> After a gap of far too many years, Northern California again has a high-end audio show. Sponsored by Constantine Soo's DaGoGo.com, the fledgling* California Audio Show will take place July 30 –August 1 at the Hilton Garden Inn in Emeryville.* That location —next to Interstate 80, just across the bridge from San Francisco, midway between Oakland and Berkeley, and a free (albeit time-sensitive) shuttle ride from the BART (Bay Area Rapid Transit) MacArthur line—is expected to draw a good cross-section of audiophiles from throughout the Bay Area.
> 
> 
> Soo began contemplating organizing the show in 2009, when several importers attending that year's Rocky Mountain Audio Fest kept telling him that California needed its own audio event. When the request was repeated at Axpona 2010 in the first week of March, he felt impelled to heed the call, and thus was born the California Audio Show.
> ...


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

I wish I was in Cali.....


----------

